# Pro Classic waterborne acrylic alkyd for cabinets



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

What do you guys think of the Pro Classic hybrid (waterborne acrylic alkyd) for painting cabinets??? My rep thinks its the best thing since sliced bread since is has the cleanup/toxic properties of latex but curing/hardening properties of an oil? Very low VOC's. I really don't like using pre cat's or other toxic chemicals.....I care a little bit about the earth and people who reside on it.  Rep thinks this product is a balance of safe and very durable....which would be a dream come true for cabinet guys. Btw...I spray everything when doing cabinets....never roll.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Honestly, I wouldn't bet on it not having any "toxic" chemicals. It has titanium dioxide in it. That's a known carcinogen. Most of the pigments actually are carcinogens as a matter of fact. Just because it doesn't smell as bad as a straight alkyd doesn't mean it's any better to breathe. Trust me I know first hand. I have problems with my skin and liver due to isocyanate exposure and it has no odor whatsoever. It may be better on you than a straight alkyd, but who really knows by how much.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Imo it sprays great but I hate brushing it. I brush 90% of trim on my jobs and I love the oil version but can do without the runs from the waterborne. it's just a PITA to work with while brushing.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

In my opinion, it's inferior to BM's Advance when it comes to brushing. But they are two different types of products. The SW product is a acrylic/alkyd blend, while the BM Advance is a water-borne alkyd. The difference there is seen in the recoat times, 4 hours vs. 16 hours. As far as the cure times, that's the major drawback to both products. I'm not sure a cure time has been established for either one.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I use it for 80% of my cabinets and love using it just wish it had a faster cure time. The waterbourne epoxy sherwin sells is nice as well we quick cure time of 5-7 days but nothing sticks to it so not so hot if glazing cabinets.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I used All surface enamel from sherwin. I sprayed it with an hvlp. AS far as paints go (no pre cats) its my favorite. Reason is dry time and hardness. Dries to the touch in 30 min. So you spray all the doors and 30 min later flip and spray. After 3-45 min max you can touch them. Also a lot less prone to runs and sags.


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you tell a big difference from latex PC? Does the hybrid dry harder? More durable?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

They are close runners.
Alphawolf what happen to spraying all precat waterbourne epoxy. I thought that was your go to.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I still think oil dries harder but alot more smell and cleanup work.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Breakthrough :thumbsup:


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm just curious cuz you seem to know your stuff...Why would you prefer enamel to the wb acylic/alkalyd when the ename stays tacky for weeks sometimes and the ac/alklyd dries quicker, looks better and is almost as durable?? I'd switch to enamel (or any product) if I could find one with more pros than cons than the PC hybrid. I do not like callbacks and can't see the benefit of something as crazy strong/harmful as pre-cat....so I'm stuck in the middle. All I do is paint cabinets....4-6 sets a month. THanks!


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh...I should note...I use BIN shellac primer on all woods....many oak....sigh


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

BPC said:


> They are close runners.
> Alphawolf what happen to spraying all precat waterbourne epoxy. I thought that was your go to.


Some home owners do not like the smell of pre cat in there home. May have kids or a pregnant wife so on so forth. The All surface enamel has alot less oder. As far as PC vs ASE i go all surface enamel every time. Slow dry time and issues that brings (slower turn around more runs or sags) makes it a no brainer for me. ASE will dry very hard and durable. They can be washed and scrubbed. To be honest i avoid PC at all most all costs.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

jpcarr79 said:


> I'm just curious cuz you seem to know your stuff...Why would you prefer enamel to the wb acylic/alkalyd when the ename stays tacky for weeks sometimes and the ac/alklyd dries quicker, looks better and is almost as durable?? I'd switch to enamel (or any product) if I could find one with more pros than cons than the PC hybrid. I do not like callbacks and can't see the benefit of something as crazy strong/harmful as pre-cat....so I'm stuck in the middle. All I do is paint cabinets....4-6 sets a month. THanks!



Good questions JP. When you say enamel which product are you referring too? The advance? IMO enamel is kind of a generic word for any trim paint with a sheen so I wanted to clarify. Thanks.


----------



## chandrajo27 (Mar 9, 2015)

I use pre-cat on all my cab jobs - great durability, nice sheen (I use semi-gloss usually), no color limitations like pro-classic. The fumes and odor aren't too strong, and what do you mean by harmful?


----------

